
The Smartest Basketball Mind Outside the NBA - iamjohnsears
https://www.si.com/nba/2018/03/08/ben-falk-cleaning-the-glass-sam-hinkie-76ers-blazers-nba-statistics
======
iamjohnsears
Disclosure: I worked for Ben in Philadelphia.

I think it would be a really positive development if more independent authors
can make a competitive income building their own platforms. As the author
notes, this is not necessarily a reproducible example, but definitely a really
encouraging story.

